# Litnets hockey goal net



## PhotonBoy (Nov 21, 2003)

http://www.litnets.com/







"Litnets Inc., is a Canadian company, which owns the exclusive rights to patents for a unique, new professional sporting goal net. The posts on the net illuminate when a goal is scored, making the scoring moment more dynamic for those watching the game on television and at the arena. The goal net also provides an opportunity for illuminated advertising."


----------

